# Circuit diagram



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a circuit diagram/schematic for a Scheiber battery charger, as fitted to Rapido 7 series motorhomes?

Cheers, Nigel


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

you could try google or ask.com it might be listed


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, 

We have a 2005 Rapido 786f, I have the wiring diagram of the van here but it has a Plug in Systems charger and a CBE? control panel.

I dont know if this is the same system as yours?

Im pretty sure the Scheiber diagram was also in the pack as well as the CBE diagram.

I will have a look now.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Ian, ours is also a 786F, but the 2003 model. We've got the wiring diagrams for the van, but not the charger. Both charger and control panel are Scheiber.

Great motorhome though, innit?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You don't say whether you did as badger750 suggested. This may help, though as I don't have your exact van I cannot look to see what model Scheiber charger you have:
http://www.scheiber.fr/clients/Produits.asp?Cle_Famille=59

Dave


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, already tried those suggestions, thanks guys.

If all else fails, I'll contact Scheiber in the new year.


----------



## esdave (Jan 8, 2010)

hi nigel no circuit diagram but Iam an electronics engineer that repairs all types of charger /converters/ power supplies in northwales, but if I can help you with technical information I will what is your fault and what information do you require? regard Dave.


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks esdave, the main problem is a strong vibration causing a loud hum from the unit when on ehu. This becomes worse when hooked up to a genny (Honda EU10i).

It's become increasingly worse over the last few months, although the charger does seem to be doing its job ok.

The reason for the circuit diagram request was so that I could work out what's going on inside, as I'm unfamiliar with this type of circuit (audio is more in my line).

When I took the cover off the unit to poke around inside, I was surprised to find the positive output terminal appears to be connected directly to the centre tap winding of the transformer secondary, an unusual arrangement in my (limited) experience.

Any ideas?


----------



## esdave (Jan 8, 2010)

hello nigel could be  feedback problem? can you tell me what the model No is of the charger or can you take a picture of the inside I need to know what type of system is being used do you know if it is SMP or just a regulator type ,Has the charger been working ok on your setup for a while and the fault then occured, If it has a big mains transfomer in it could be laminations vibrating on load, I can tell you more when I know what is inside. regards Dave


----------



## cynigy (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Dave,

It's a Scheiber model 30.63307.40, if that means anything to you.

There's a ***king great transformer inside, and a PCB with a sprinkling of transistors, quad op-amp, diodes etc on it, and a couple of medium power transistors on a heatsink.

The hum was quiet and intermittent to start with, but has become progressively worse in recent weeks, although it does seem to let up a bit as the battery approaches full charge.

The output of the charger is connected directly to the leisure battery, which is also connected to a coupler/separator to transfer the charge to the vehicle battery when the leisure one's fully charged.

Can't think of any more info at the moment.

Cheers, Nigel


----------

